# I May Pick This Up For The Daughter, I'm Guessing Prewar?



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm going to pick this up for the daughter but only if it's a prewar bike.  I'm thinking it's somewhere around a 39.  If she doesn't want it after I get it, I'll pass it down the line.  If it's a post was, I'll pass on the info to someone on here so you can grab it.   Please help me with a year.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 6, 2016)

39,or 40. Serial number would help,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't have the number but that guy said it was a 52.  It didn't look 52 to me


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on man, your daughter deserves better than a Schwinn!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2016)

1939 Tank Graphic


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 6, 2016)

....six years on the cabe and can't tell a prewar Schwinn from a postwar...


----------



## Intense One (Jun 6, 2016)

Nah, it's a cool girl!  She just needs a dressin'....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> ....six years on the cabe and can't tell a prewar Schwinn from a postwar...



For Christ sake, even *I* know that's a prewar Schwinn!


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Come on man, your daughter deserves better than a Schwinn!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 6, 2016)

Get her a Miss America for crying out loud!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 6, 2016)

And it has to have a basket to hold her   Kittens. A lot of kittens!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 6, 2016)

39,40 tank graphics. Cant tell if it has to drop stand ears on the rear drop outs.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe he thought is was a 60's Cosmic Flyer?





The seller said she got it brand new for Xmas in 1965.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh god, here we go back to paint color and graphics.....I am literally LMAO over here...JEEZ dont you have 50 years of slightly different paint color and graphics memorized?!  You'll never make it as a schwinn guy Mr. Riley, just buy her something else.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on Chris, I'd pass on this one for your daughter. Its a bit crusty and fugly as well.

Get her something nicer that doesn't require a tetanus shot to ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll get the serial number tonight or tomorrow.  My folks are going to pick it up for me and I'll walk them through shipping it.  And yes, I'm a not a Schwinn guy but I figure after this bike that she will appreciate any old bike.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 6, 2016)

You might be surprised a how good it'll ride. These suckers ride real good,and solid.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 6, 2016)

You might as well post your for sale add now


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm getting from the original owner who is 80 years old.  Her son said that she was 10 years old when her folks purchased it for her.   This is a cool fact because my daughter turn 10 years old just two months ago.   I'm also going to see if I can get some background info on the owner and maybe some old photos too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> You might as well post your for sale add now




Sorry...I just can't keep it in.......*LOL!!!!!*


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

Eddie is just mad because his accidentally sold his height and can't get it back and he will forever be 5 foot 3.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

In all seriousness, If she doesn't like it I will sell it.  She rides her Sears bike with me all the time but and likes vintage but you never know until it's here.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Eddie is just mad because his accidentally sold his height and can't get it back and he will forever be 5 foot 3.




I know you can do better then that Chris. Lets not remind everyone what Scott calls you........The Mayor of munchkin land 

I was being serious though. You've sold nicer girls prewar bikes. Step it up for your daughter...


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I know you can do better then that Chris. Lets not remind everyone what Scott calls you........The Mayor of munchkin land
> 
> I was being serious though. You've sold nicer girls prewar bikes. Step it up for your daughter...



I agree fully. Her young mind needs to focus on school and grow at her age.  She should not be focusing and paint and grahic changes, chain guards...crap would drive any young mind crazy......do the right thing man, anti-up for something awesome!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2016)

This is a starting point for her.  Just like in my collection, if she likes something better she can trade up.


----------



## robertc (Jun 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> In all seriousness, If she doesn't like it I will sell it.  She rides her Sears bike with me all the time but and likes vintage but you never know until it's here.
> View attachment 325220



I remember an old rusty crusty Schwinn that looked a lot like the one you are looking at. I purchased at an auction sale and with a lot of elbow grease the paint came out wonderful.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 6, 2016)

The bar is really high around here.  That bike will clean and ride fantastic.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Dave K said:


> The bar is really high around here.  That bike will clean and ride fantastic.



I dunno if the bars are high but something else gets deep


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2016)

How much are they asking for that cool Lazy-Boy in the background?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2016)

Buy it, then have your daughter flip it and let her put the profit in the piggyback...it could be a teaching opportunity.
Here's the bike I got for my daughter, but she's still a year away. Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm sure if she likes it, she will hang on to it for a while.  How old is your lil'girl Chris?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 7, 2016)

My dad called today to let me know that mom rode it to a friends house....lol.  Mom said that it was 2 looooong blocks earlier, dad said it was 5 houses away.  Anyway, dad said that it is a Schwinn Admiral.  The light is pretty rusted up on one side and the seat is missing the side bumper, beside that it should clean up fine.  They will shoot me some photos later tonight.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 8, 2016)

hey Chris if your daughter doesnt like it ill take it of your hands,,,


----------

